# opengl beispiele?



## Java Chris (28. Jul 2006)

das wohl bekannteste opengl spiel ist doch WoW (World of Warcraft), oder? 

also wäre es rein prinzipell möglich ein genauso mächtiges java spiel zu erstellen, oder?
kennt wer vll nochn paar andere sehr bekannte applikationen die mit opengl und nicht mit directx laufen?

mich wundert das eigentlich nur, weil man mit spielen in verbindung immer nur directx hört


----------



## AlArenal (28. Jul 2006)

Alles, was von idsoft kommt (Doom, Quake, ...)...


----------



## muckelzwerg (28. Jul 2006)

Das kommt drauf an, wo man seine Ohren hat.
Wer nativ unter Linux spielt, hört OpenGL sehr oft.
Und wer z.B. eine Playstation 2 oder 3 kennt ...

  --  --  muckelzwerg


----------



## AlArenal (28. Jul 2006)

muckelzwerg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wer z.B. eine Playstation 2 oder 3 kennt ...



Du hast schon ne PS3???


----------



## Java Chris (28. Jul 2006)

das dachte ich mir nicht, dass ps2 bzw ps3 openGl betreibt...


----------



## muckelzwerg (28. Jul 2006)

@ AlArenal : nee danke.
Hab weder die 2er noch die 3  noch werde ich sie mal haben.
(Es sei denn irgendwer schenkt mir eine)

@ Java Chris: Für die PS2 gibt es doch ein Linux Kit,
da liefen dann auch OpenGL Programme. (aber nicht ohne Änderung)
Sony ist Mitglied in der Khronos Group und auf der PS3 wird afaik
OpenGL ES eingesetzt.

  --  --  muckelzwerg


----------



## arnydaniel (2. Aug 2006)

> also wäre es rein prinzipell möglich ein genauso mächtiges java spiel zu erstellen, oder?


Die Frage wurde noch nicht beantwortet - würde mich auch mal interessieren!
Hab hier im Forum auch scho nen Link gesehn, der auf ein Spiel zeigt, was in Java ist,aber(wenn ich das richtig verstaqnden hab) auf einer externen GrafikEngine aufsetzt.
Ist es auch Möglich direkt mit Java und OpenGL ne GrafikEngine zu schreiben?


----------



## AlArenal (3. Aug 2006)

arnydaniel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > also wäre es rein prinzipell möglich ein genauso mächtiges java spiel zu erstellen, oder?
> 
> 
> Die Frage wurde noch nicht beantwortet - würde mich auch mal interessieren!



Die ANtwort auf die Frage nach der prinzipiellen Möglichkeit der Erstellung eines ähnlichen Spiels in Java ist "ja".



> Hab hier im Forum auch scho nen Link gesehn, der auf ein Spiel zeigt, was in Java ist,aber(wenn ich das richtig verstaqnden hab) auf einer externen GrafikEngine aufsetzt.
> Ist es auch Möglich direkt mit Java und OpenGL ne GrafikEngine zu schreiben?



Was verstehst du unter "extern" und "direkt"?
In C++ ist auch keine Grafikengine integriert. So gesehen ist wohl jede Grafikengine "extern".


----------



## EgonOlsen (3. Aug 2006)

arnydaniel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist es auch Möglich direkt mit Java und OpenGL ne GrafikEngine zu schreiben?


Die OpenGL-Anbindung ist momentan (noch) kein fester Bestandteil von Java, d.h. du musst eine "externe" nutzen. z.B. LWJGL oder JOGL. Das sind aber nur ganz schmale Wrapper (LWJGL noch mehr als JOGL) um die OpenGL-Aufrufe herum. Damit kannst du dann selbstverständlich auch deine eigene Engine bauen oder eine der existierenden nehmen.


----------



## Soulfly (4. Aug 2006)

Eines an deiner Aussage verstehe ich nicht. Was meinst du mit schmal?

In Jogl z.B. sind alle Funktionalitäten von OpenGL implementiert, selbst Shader kannst du einsetzen.
Erklärs mir

MfG
Soulfly


----------



## EgonOlsen (4. Aug 2006)

Soulfly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eines an deiner Aussage verstehe ich nicht. Was meinst du mit schmal?
> 
> In Jogl z.B. sind alle Funktionalitäten von OpenGL implementiert, selbst Shader kannst du einsetzen.
> Erklärs mir


Natürlich kannst du in JOGL wie auch in LWJGL alles von OpenGL nutzen. Mit "schmal" meine ich, dass es letztendlich nur mehr oder weniger an OO angepasste Wrapper für OpenGL sind. Es ist keine höhere Abstraktionsebene drin enthalten, oder anders ausgedrückt: Es sind keine 3D-Engines. Deren Funktionalitäten (bzw. halt die jeweils gewünschten...man kann ja auch 2D gut damit machen) muss man selber implementieren.


----------

